

Show HN: My Windows Phone Homescreen-Concept with Customizable Backgrounds - i_am_fabs
http://fabian.svbtle.com/reimagining-the-windows-phone-8-homescreen

======
Cyykratahk
Maybe add background parallax on the horizontal movement as well?

------
jozan
The notification center is one of the features I've been missing. Nice job!

------
kremlin
I think that's pretty cool!

------
dmarlow
Love it

------
raptormissle
You want a custom background image that's barely visible because of all of
those blocks plastered all over it? And you thought this was good design?

~~~
pmelendez
>"And you thought this was good design?"

Why are you being rude? Just saying that the background won't be noticed would
it be enough

